# husband gone for two weeks



## youngbride2005 (Jun 30, 2012)

I want to help rebuild the spark between us while he is gone but I dont know how to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

A little background would help us to help you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

absence makes the heart grow fonder, so they say


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

Send him messages that you miss him, can't wait for him to return, and throw in a couple of naughty ones.

When he gets back have his favorite meal prepared, look your best, and rock his world in the bedroom.


----------



## TMCK (Jul 15, 2012)

he's gone due to what? work?


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

youngbride2005 said:


> I want to help rebuild the spark between us while he is gone but I dont know how to do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Send him sexy e mail and text messages. When you talk on the phone tell him how much he means to you and how much you miss him.

The night he comes home make a nice dinner with candles.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

a word of warning, if there is not some level of regular intimacy and playfulness between you already, sending him flirty and naughty mesaages while he is unable to act upon them may serve to really frustrate him. 

when i leave for a trip, my wife tends to get somewhat affectionate right before i leave and it pisses me off because she doesnt do that when i am around alot.


----------



## jennz (Jul 14, 2012)

I would start with slightly dirty texts and see how he responds, if he responds positively than continue with that. My BF and I never did that, then when he was away for work for an extended period of time I sent one on a whim and it turned out that it turned us both on, now we do it all time.


----------

